# Whats up with this Deer?



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Game cam pic. Is it the camera wigging out, the deer moving, or is this deer ugly or deformed?


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like someone did a european mount on him than let him go.....


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Must be moving...if not that is one ugly mofo lol


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

where do you hunt, looks sickly to me, there is supposedly a die off up around Uvalde, you close to there ?????????


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Im gonna say he is postureing to fight...see the shadow on the left and his ears are pinned back. Does look a tad skinny. Rarely do you get pic's of a deer with the ears back so IMO that is why he looks so strange.


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

he does have a long snout! i like your feeder set up did you make that or buy it?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Look slike the lens is making it distorted.. Like the fun house..


or he has been eating the wrong mushrooms


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Lease is in between Fredericksburg and Llano. I agree the lense may have distorted the pic. All the deer are healthy took some does and a buck this past weekend, all were well filled out with plenty of fat. I think the 1rst guy is just young and has done some serious doe courting. 

I made the feeder, it has two 85 gallon waste drums on a platform. Holds 1000lb between the two of them. Used to have one set up with with a spinner for corn, and one free choice protein. After filling the free choice up with 550 lbs every 6 days it became apparent I could not afford to continue. I set both up with spinners and solar panels. I added a remote to one of them so you could trip it additional times while hunting..Next project to fix the mess the pigs made by pouring a concrete pad.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

woody7 said:


> I think the 1rst guy is just young and has done some serious doe courting.


 .....probably wasn't successful at his courtin'. Perhaps that would explain the long face.







......sorry, I had too, before someone else did:tongue:


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

He is the Jimmy Durante of the deer world.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

all pigs must die


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I would love to help you out with your pig population problems !


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Wish I could. No guest privelages. We started a pile for the big ones.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe this is his daddy.......


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Atomic power plant out flow?!??!1


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> Looks like someone did a european mount on him than let him go.....


ROFL!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like a croos between a whitetail and a Pier David deer.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a little known sub-species called a texana dorkus - The Dork deer. They love corndogs!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

woody7 said:


> Game cam pic. Is it the camera wigging out, the deer moving, or is this deer ugly or deformed?


Heard the rumors but I've never seen it till now....you have pigs breeding yore deer out there...they have evolved to be able to root corn out of ankle deep mud such is under the feeder! 

Bring me a couple of them little brown pigs for the brick pit Case! :wink:


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Them there little uns are hard to catch on foot Harbor.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

My theory is that they are growing longer snouts, evolving if you will. This enables them to eat while submerged and breath through their ears.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like one of the Spy vs. Spy characters from the old Mad Magazines.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

woody7 said:


> Them there little uns are hard to catch on foot Harbor.


Well knock 'em over first.....DUH!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks young and dumb


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

AWWWW. Why the long face, lil buddy? haha


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

i tried using protein for the past two years and deer won't touch it...it is supposed to be a good one from gander mountain...what brand did you use


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

we used record rack, it is a mixture of corn and protein pellets. Most deer wont eat straight pellets at first. Use a mixture first then they get the hang of it. Check feed stores for Nutrena buck and doe or Purina if you can afford it. Both make a mixture, or mix it yourself using an 18-21% pellet. Most mixtures are 14% protein total. Corn alone is around 8-9% i think. Make sure any pellet you buy has a hard slick finish not extruded, otherwise moisture will soak in like a sponge and you will get clogs. Any body tried roasted soybeans in spin cast feeders??


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

crossbred with a chupacabra.......

it happens


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Id shoot him just to put him out if his misery. that just aint right lookin!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

for a secondary supplement for high protein try Peas Inc. They have split peas that dont make the market that sell for around 6-6.50 a 50 lb bag and run about 20-23% protein.


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like you are have problems with hogs around your feeder. You may want to move it before they make a mud hole up to your knees. Learn from my mistake. Not fun either. As for the deer, weird look.


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

The deer looks like he is suffering from bobble head syndrome.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

Woody7, The deer is real young maybe first set of horn @11/2 but not older then 21/2, It has the makings of a good deer.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hybrid!*

Looks part anteater................


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like the panty hose is way too tight.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

ReelEasy said:


> Looks like you are have problems with hogs around your feeder. You may want to move it before they make a mud hole up to your knees. Learn from my mistake. Not fun either. As for the deer, weird look.


I think hog eradication is not going to be enough. I had poured abot 20 bags of sackrete over 3 years in that hole and all was good till the hogs showed. They rooted and busted it up and pushed it out of the hole. I am going to pour a pad with reinforced steel and anchor bolt the feeder to the slab. Dang hogs.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

For the price of all that rebar and concrete you could just fill it back in with dirt and put a hog panel fence to replace the barbed wire. Keep the hogs out and the deer can jump over...Just a thought.


----------

